# holy shit! injection and serious cough



## gregdiesel (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey bros.  I just shot 500mg deca/250mg test e into my right glute.  I rarely aspirate when I do glutes.  The shot was pretty painful and almost immediately upon withdrawl of the needle I started coughing like crazy.  For about 3 minutes I coughed pretty bad.  I'm guessing I shot some into a vein??  What do I have to concern myself with now?  I always aspirate on quad injections I guess I better start with glutes.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Hey bros.  I just shot 500mg deca/250mg test e into my right glute.  I rarely aspirate when I do glutes.  The shot was pretty painful and almost immediately upon withdrawl of the needle I started coughing like crazy.  For about 3 minutes I coughed pretty bad.  I'm guessing I shot some into a vein??  What do I have to concern myself with now?  I always aspirate on quad injections I guess I better start with glutes.



ALWAYS aspirate.
Ive coughed before...outta the blue,recently(kinda freaked me out to)...I popped in some andropen and figured it may be the acetate.what brand was it?
If you'd popped a vein,you'd probably but not definitely got some blood drainout when you withdrew the pin.
You've managed to make it to type this question,You're probably OK.
you'll be fine,watch yourself the next few minutes.
I want to know what causes this reaction. feels like the thymus is under an *unusual* attack.
Who else has this happened to?
Im going to keep bumping this question until I get some feedback...
*I think it may be a little BA in the bloodstream*


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 15, 2006)

There was a little blood when I withdrew the pin both nothing serious.  I was coughing almost out of control where I wondered wtf was going to happen to me!  I will certainly aspirate every single time now regardless.  It's amazing that it took 6 years for this to happen? 

So what happens now?  What about the gear?


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> There was a little blood when I withdrew the pin both nothing serious.  I was coughing almost out of control where I wondered wtf was going to happen to me!  I will certainly aspirate every single time now regardless.  It's amazing that it took 6 years for this to happen?
> 
> So what happens now?  What about the gear?


Yeah,same here. outta the blue.
I used it again(the andropen,and no probs)
What about the gear?? what''s the mfr.? QV has a lot of BA.
what was it? If you did 500mG deca, it wasnt QV-


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 15, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Yeah,same here. outta the blue.
> I used it again(the andropen,and no probs)
> What about the gear?? what''s the mfr.? QV has a lot of BA.
> what was it



It was BD Decabol and Galenkia Test E.  Where does the gear go? (is what I meant) do I need to re-shoot it??  I can't even feel a lump there from a 3ml shot do you think I unloaded all of it into a vein?


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> It was BD Decabol and Galenkia Test E.  Where does the gear go? (is what I meant) do I need to re-shoot it??  I can't even feel a lump there from a 3ml shot do you think I unloaded all of it into a vein?


NO,Dont re-shoot it ya nimrod. It's in there,that much is firmly established.Your body will absorb it.It goes everywhere,but actively to your thymus,Hypothalamus and pituitary.-eventually to the liver ,the kidneys and the urinary tract where residue is excreted 
I dont think you unloaded it all into a vein,at some point blood would have wanted to enter the syringe if you fully into a vein,the plunger would have depressed much too easy. did it?
You'll be fine,that was a big pop.It wasnt any thing wrong with the BD or Galenikas (which I'm on now,I've done 4 of those in past 2 weeks.No cough)
I Love those galenikas--WHOA!
*My best guess is a little BA got into the bloodstream. * 

Keep bumping this occasionally until we get some more feedback.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes I want others to learn from my stupidity!

What I had found in a search was: 
Nice review info. Oracle. One thing that's a bit exagerrated though is the part about having a stroke or heart attack from oil injection into a blood vessel. Venous blood enters the right side of the heart, it goes through the right atrium to right ventricle, then via the pulmonary artery to the lungs to be oxygenated, then to left atrium and ventricle, then out the aorta to supply the rest of the body. Any oil getting injected in a vein will get stopped / filtered when passing through the very fine pulmonary capillaries when it goes through the lungs. Thus, it may make you cough and can cause some lung injury / inflammation, even resulting in shortness of breath, but very little if any will make it to the left side of the heart. As a result, there will be no oil in the blood flowing to the brain via the carotid or vertebaral arteries (therefore no risk of stroke from oil) and similarly no oil getting to the coronary arteries coming off the base of the aorta and supplying the heart (therefore no risk of "heart attack" - myocardial infarction - from oil). There of course could be rare exceptions where the right and left sides of the heart are connected directly (patent foramen ovale, atrial septal defect, ventricular septal defect, etc.) that would allow oil to cross to the systemic circulation ("paradoxical embolus") without being 'filtered' through the lungs, but you'd almost certainly know if you had one of those conditions.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Yes I want others to learn from my stupidity!
> 
> What I had found in a search was:
> Nice review info. Oracle. One thing that's a bit exagerrated though is the part about having a stroke or heart attack from oil injection into a blood vessel. Venous blood enters the right side of the heart, it goes through the right atrium to right ventricle, then via the pulmonary artery to the lungs to be oxygenated, then to left atrium and ventricle, then out the aorta to supply the rest of the body. Any oil getting injected in a vein will get stopped / filtered when passing through the very fine pulmonary capillaries when it goes through the lungs. Thus, it may make you cough and can cause some lung injury / inflammation, even resulting in shortness of breath, but very little if any will make it to the left side of the heart. As a result, there will be no oil in the blood flowing to the brain via the carotid or vertebaral arteries (therefore no risk of stroke from oil) and similarly no oil getting to the coronary arteries coming off the base of the aorta and supplying the heart (therefore no risk of "heart attack" - myocardial infarction - from oil). There of course could be rare exceptions where the right and left sides of the heart are connected directly (patent foramen ovale, atrial septal defect, ventricular septal defect, etc.) that would allow oil to cross to the systemic circulation ("paradoxical embolus") without being 'filtered' through the lungs, but you'd almost certainly know if you had one of those conditions.


ORACLE...Yes,Ive read it would take much more than 3mL to cause a respiritory or cardiac response---I would NOT however want to put that to any test for truth.
I ( and you) experinced an alarming,albeit small respiritory reaction(though it didn't seem small)
And *you did nothing stupid*...Besides the obvious of being longtime steroid abusers(ok, I'll speak for myself) What happened was just a freak event with an explanation that Im ashamed to say I cannot explain...other than a little more BA than the body wanted was entered into the bloodstream.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 15, 2006)

I tried to stay calm, I was having problems breathing b/c I couldn't stop coughing!  I just figured I didn't want to be found on the bathroom floor naked holding a syringe lol.  I feel a little light headed but the coughing didn't help that either.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> I tried to stay calm, I was having problems breathing b/c I couldn't stop coughing!  I just figured I didn't want to be found on the bathroom floor naked holding a syringe lol.  I feel a little light headed but the coughing didn't help that either.



Youll be fine brudda...
and on/off the subject(i dont know which)
BUT it's important to note---*Take your blood pressure. Everyone actively cycling.It is a very smart thing to do...And if your going to decide to do something stupid,be smart while you're doing it..........*


----------



## healthfreak (Jan 15, 2006)

damn glad to here your fine bro.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> It's amazing that it took 6 years for this to happen?



If you do something long enough, most people get careless.

Don't get careless.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> If you do something long enough, most people get careless.
> 
> Don't get careless.


DR,Words of Iron(or wisdom)
-Be smart


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 15, 2006)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> damn glad to here your fine bro.



Thanks bro.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 15, 2006)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> If you do something long enough, most people get careless.
> 
> Don't get careless.



Sometimes you have to get burned to learn, and once again I learned.  Just like the 3ml quad injection I did last year and the time I didn't wipe the vial with alcohol...

I still feel shitty, can't take a really deep breath.  Hopefully I'll be better in the a.m. I have chest day tomorrow!!


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Sometimes you have to get burned to learn, and once again I learned.  Just like the 3ml quad injection I did last year and the time I didn't wipe the vial with alcohol...
> 
> I still feel shitty, can't take a really deep breath.  Hopefully I'll be better in the a.m. I have chest day tomorrow!!


take it easy clown-listen to your body.And don't fuck around when it comes to the details.Did you see my BP post back down on this thread?
That,for example is what Im talkinng about-the details...That save yer life


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 15, 2006)

Well Kell I actually do check my bp on and off.  Genetically I'm about 150lbs, so that extra 60lbs even though mainly muscle keeps my bp a little high (139 over 89?)

Feeling better today but def feel it when I breathe deep.  That info was very accurate.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Sometimes you have to get burned to learn, and once again I learned.  Just like the 3ml quad injection I did last year and the time I didn't wipe the vial with alcohol...
> 
> I still feel shitty, can't take a really deep breath.  Hopefully I'll be better in the a.m. I have chest day tomorrow!!


I agree and I speak from experience. All of us get careless sometimes, even me.


----------



## zman (Jan 15, 2006)

i've gotten "the cough" 3 times before.  really freaked me out the first time.  i asked around and heard its common with tren when a vein is nicked.  were you guys injecting tren?  i dont think its a big deal, i'm just curios about the cause.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

zman said:
			
		

> i've gotten "the cough" 3 times before.  really freaked me out the first time.  i asked around and heard its common with tren when a vein is nicked.  were you guys injecting tren?  i dont think its a big deal, i'm just curios about the cause.


THAT,I believe was the acetate.
was it Tren ACETATE?


----------



## kell11 (Jan 15, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Well Kell I actually do check my bp on and off.  Genetically I'm about 150lbs, so that extra 60lbs even though mainly muscle keeps my bp a little high (139 over 89?)
> 
> Feeling better today but def feel it when I breathe deep.  That info was very accurate.


GOOOOD!


----------



## zman (Jan 15, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> THAT,I believe was the acetate.
> was it Tren ACETATE?



yeah, it was acetate.  guess i know my stuff is real, huh?


----------



## rebhchad (Jan 16, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Hey bros.  I just shot 500mg deca/250mg test e into my right glute.  I rarely aspirate when I do glutes.  The shot was pretty painful and almost immediately upon withdrawl of the needle I started coughing like crazy.  For about 3 minutes I coughed pretty bad.  I'm guessing I shot some into a vein??  What do I have to concern myself with now?  I always aspirate on quad injections I guess I better start with glutes.



yeah, thats happened to me before to bro.  it freaked me out to.  i also sometimes can even smell or sence the alchol in the gear after inj. CRAZY!!!


----------



## kell11 (Jan 16, 2006)

rebhchad said:
			
		

> yeah, thats happened to me before to bro.  it freaked me out to.  i also sometimes can even smell or sence the alchol in the gear after inj. CRAZY!!!


QV and Denkall? lots of BA.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jan 16, 2006)

I Get That All The Time It Sucks When U Get That Methylated Taste In Ur Mouth. As Far As Aspirating It Still Happes Most Of The Time I Get It When I Shoot Quads And I Always Aspirate There. As Far As Always Aspirating I Never Do On Bi's Tris' Or Delts And Ive Never Had Any Problems


----------

